# Car bargains you've spotted.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay then; I think we all do this sometimes - set yourself a theoretical budget and go hunting on various sites like Autotrader, Pistonheads, ebay and the like for a car, or it might even be a real budget and you're genuinely looking?

Anyway, on these searches we all spot a few motors that we probably weren't looking for but make us think; _"Wow, I'm tempted by that!"_, or _"If I had the spare cash I'd be having that"_....and so on....

So, this thread can be for all those little gems you spot on your web travels, that may end up being a genuine purchase option for another DW member that they'd not otherwise have known about 

*
(small print: as per the general DW selling rules - please don't link to your own vehicles for sale as a way of bypassing the sales subscription. Penalties for doing that will be as they are on the rest of the site.)*


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Idea!

Boosh!










http://www.marlowcars.co.uk/bentley-mulsanne-mulsanne-1614338

3 grand!

http://www.marlowcars.co.uk/bentley-mulsanne-mulsanne-1614338


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.newportauctions.co.uk/veh_stock.aspx?lot=55&AType=0

guide price of £1000 sounds cheap to me


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ode/bh179we/quicksearch/true/page/2?logcode=p

This car has done 950 miles and should cost £53k new! - someone will get a bargain!


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ode/bh179we/quicksearch/true/page/2?logcode=p
> 
> This car has done 950 miles and should cost £53k new! - someone will get a bargain!


They're not 53k to be honest, my dad got his built to his spec for not much over 40k, and his was an S portfolio


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2777630.htm

not many ways to get 0-60 in 4 seconds for 4.5k in a road legal car, than you can take straight on a track...
i'd quite like one of these or if budget allowed an r1 powered one.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

justina3 said:


> http://www.newportauctions.co.uk/veh_stock.aspx?lot=55&AType=0
> 
> guide price of £1000 sounds cheap to me


Looks like a lot of car for the money if it goes for around that figure :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

There was a 535D saloon on PH the other day high miles but 9k!

A lot of car for the money!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Good thread as i'm looking for something around 3-4k.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know I keep banging on about them (I WILL be buying one soon)but this is a steal considering they are 30k new http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2598483.htm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just seen this going to take a peek at it tomorrow

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0/postcode/fk39af/radius/60/page/47?logcode=p


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Just seen this going to take a peek at it tomorrow
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0/postcode/fk39af/radius/60/page/47?logcode=p


very nice did not know they was that cheap to buy


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely cars are those Xtypes.

Been tempted more than once by these


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

MuZiZZle said:


> They're not 53k to be honest, my dad got his built to his spec for not much over 40k, and his was an S portfolio


The spec on that particular car is immense. It has the adaptive dynamics pack which hardly anyone puts on as its so expensive.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I see loads of cars on a daily basis...but I'm not posting any of them in case I want to buy them... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I just bought a minted Mk3 Fiesta, owned by an old woman who died. she only ran it to the golf and home, sat in her garage for years. 15080 miles.

Tax and MOT for a year. Not one bit of rust.

I got it for £500


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Just seen this going to take a peek at it tomorrow
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0/postcode/fk39af/radius/60/page/47?logcode=p


Cheers Grizzle, just what I was after - just called then and placed a deposit :thumb:

only kidding My dad just picked up one of these with 27k on, nice cars - seem solid enough


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> I know I keep banging on about them (I WILL be buying one soon)but this is a steal considering they are 30k new http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2598483.htm


Please, Please, Please, Please stop talking about it, and just do it already!!!!

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:



:lol:



Grizzle said:


> Just seen this going to take a peek at it tomorrow
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0/postcode/fk39af/radius/60/page/47?logcode=p


i have seen a few of their cars.... not the best imo...always seem to be "something" not right with them.... their attitude doesn't help much mind you...

Oh, make sure you take a paint reader with you, and after they bang on and on about you the car is "great" and, if like me, you find lots of readings all over the place and accident damage, fixed with scrap yard parts, they tell you to "f**k off"....



:lol:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Agree with Cuey, Grizzle, looked at and test drove a Cayenne there a year or so ago, most of the electrics didn't work properly and overspray on rear window.... Cars also not presented well at all, needless to say I bought elsewhere...._


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ahh i'll give it a miss thanks guys saved a trip and a few grand.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is amazing the cars you can now get sub £5k, ones like this for example http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2522153.htm


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Look at these few cars...

Merc coupe, BMW 8 series all under 5k

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/g750yg/page/1?logcode=p

:doublesho

Sometimes you get a LOT of car for your money, sometimes they are just "on the edge" and need some cash, others are just dogs 

I would much prefer these kind of beasts than a new puddle jumper...

:thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_A man after my own heart Cuey.....

Give me a V8 with a bit of class over a new derv-box anyday....

My mate has just picked up a CLK430 2000 model with all the toys, one owner, FSH with under 100k miles for £2800.00....:doublesho

In saying that 14 mpg at the current price for petrol is a bit of a pain....:lol:_


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Paulo said:


> _A man after my own heart Cuey.....
> 
> Give me a V8 with a bit of class over a new derv-box anyday....
> 
> ...


I offset the petrol costs against depreciation of a new car! :lol:

I may spend more at the pumps, but it is still less than their thousands they lose driving a band new car...

Well, in my mind it is, and I'm sticking to it :driver::driver::driver:

Really interested in that Merc now :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_I agree wholeheartedly, and after losing fortunes on buying brand new cars over the years in depreciation, never again....

I'd much rather give the government the money in tax on petrol....

What about this fine example....

_http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0/radius/1501/page/1/postcode/g22jj?logcode=p

_Possible replacement for the XKR.....:lol:_


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

not so much a bargin but i'm giving serious consideration to something like this, I could sell the Cupra, have one of these chuck an LPG conversion at it and live in luxury.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2003-JAGUAR-S...0768013?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4cf78d9e8d


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just picked me up a 53 plate Ranger Thunder for £1500  Needs a new box but I can buy and fit it for sub £500. So I've got a £4k truck for under £2k, nice!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lotus Carlton for under 9k... hmmmmm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1994-VAUX...6307683?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item45fbbe79e3

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Lotus Carlton for under 9k... hmmmmm
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1994-VAUX...6307683?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item45fbbe79e3
> 
> :thumb:


Stop making me want to sell my Fiesta!!! :devil:

Now I've bought the bloody thing new I might as well keep it!

Saw this on my travels, not a steal, but I thought a potentially decent low miler:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0387604336/usedcars/postcode/cm61gw?logcode=a


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good....always here good things about SAABs from their owners...never been a fan though - although I am looking at a cheap local 900 cabrio this week... :lol:




I'm also looking for a fun (play) car at the moment, keep swinging between old skool FWD, mental Jap 4x4 turbo or light small engined RWD.... then I go mental and start looking at carltons/8 series/etc etc... :lol:

Just a kn0b...and still can't find anything I like.... :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe more in keeping with the thread...

Pinin Farina? 3.0L V6? Leather? Brembos? £1700 quid?

Surely a deal to be done around the 1500 mark:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/cm61gw/page/1/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good....always here good things about SAABs from their owners...never been a fan though - although I am looking at a cheap local 900 cabrio this week... :lol:
> 
> I'm also looking for a fun (play) car at the moment, keep swinging between old skool FWD, mental Jap 4x4 turbo or light small engined RWD.... then I go mental and start looking at carltons/8 series/etc etc... :lol:
> 
> ...


Should we re-title this "Find Cueball a car?" :lol: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I wasn't staring a group hunt for cueball kind of thing, just saying....:lol:

The pug does look like a nice car, lots of motoring for the money...

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Good Idea Mark. Could this also work for i am looking for X Y Z also ? as long as its not like you said


(small print: as per the general DW selling rules - please don't link to your own vehicles for sale as a way of bypassing the sales subscription. Penalties for doing that will be as they are on the rest of the site.)


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Oh, I wasn't staring a group hunt for cueball kind of thing, just saying....:lol:
> 
> The pug does look like a nice car, lots of motoring for the money...
> 
> :thumb:


No, I was  Nothing better than helping someone spend their cash!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> No, I was  Nothing better than helping someone spend their cash!


:lol::lol:

I think the issue I have is I really don't "want" any car...so since I don't want a car, I am looking at everything under the sun....most annoying...

If I could say, I have made my mind up and I want XXX then it would be much easier!

:wall::wall:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you need to set your sights on a car that doesnt exist.. a concept car.. and that only will be enough.......

then you wont buy anything lol


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Bangernomics is the future...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1999-AUDI...9653398?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20bb334716

Looks like a lot of car for little money..:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm always doing this. I'll go on autotrader and just randomly look at Cougars and ST200's, and sometimes other pretty cheap Fords like ST170's and ST220's.

Unfortunately, I quite often find ridiculous bargains (although with the way the tinternet works these could be too good to be true) and end up kicking myself for buying the Cougar I did...

Oh well! :lol:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

nissian pulsars are usually a lot of bhp for your buck

350 bhp one on autotrader just now for £3000,larger brakes,forged engine,bigger turbo pretty sure these are 4wd too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

wayne_w said:


> Bangernomics is the future...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1999-AUDI...9653398?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20bb334716
> 
> Looks like a lot of car for little money..:thumb:


nice, but i'd go a little bit further ... in fact the A8 is sooo tempting as a winter car 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1998-AUDI...omobiles_UK&hash=item2565c82566#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bargain here for somone!

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3065534.htm

very cheap E30 and he's willing to put a 12month ticket on! Downside being there is no history at 142k miles!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

With 12 months MOT this is an ideal project and a future classic!

Anyone?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ESCORT-1-...3818429?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19c7a763bd


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks like a bargain .. A wee bit of work over the coming 12 months should see it ok ..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

hmmm, i've seen better for the money, grey paint usually means its hiding rust, and it has nimbus grey bumpers


----------

